# Dr. Poe



## rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

Perhaps the mad Dr. was not as mad as some had thought, nano gold from well water.

http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2013/02/12/hamilton-gold-bacteria.html


----------



## Geo (Feb 13, 2013)

I, for one thought that Dr. Poe was truly a gifted person in respect to his field of expertise and i think there was quiet a few others that thought so. my only real problem with the good doctor was his bedside manner.he spoke down to people as though we were all disobedient children.maybe all really intelligent people are like this but i doubt it. too, even though he did share some of his insights with the forum, he never really gave any useful information short of identifying colloids. i for one, could never really understand what he was talking about and when you ask a question his reply was always less than helpful and usually very rude. i got a sense of disdain from Dr. Poe that if you werent on his level of understanding, you were somehow beneath him.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 13, 2013)

That may only help when you consider mining wastes. Not just well water. Gold is not soluble in water. There will be not much of auric chloride around besides some mining operations outlets or surrounding areas.


----------



## NoIdea (Feb 13, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> ........ Gold is not soluble in water..........



Under certain conditions it is. One problem with using geothermal resourses is the precipitation of soluble minerals and elements, put into solution under high temperatures and pressure, gold being one of many.

Deano


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 13, 2013)

I know, but there was talk about pumping and filtering rivers. Not geothermal hot water.


----------



## rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> I know, but there was talk about pumping and filtering rivers. Not geothermal hot water.



Poe never said anything about filtering rivers, he stated there were deep water wells in a target area that were known to contained ionic gold. Anyhow this is deterring from the bugs who convert gold from its toxic state into elemental gold to protect themselves.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2013)

My understanding is that Coors brewery had to install a filtering system to filter the gold from the water they use to make thier beer. I might be wrong but this is what I have been told more than once.

I like Dr. Poe's info myself.


----------



## rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> My understanding is that Coors brewery had to install a filtering system to filter the gold from the water they use to make thier beer. I might be wrong but this is what I have been told more than once.
> 
> I like Dr. Poe's info myself.



Yes they say there is a fine line between Genius and Insanity, I also enjoyed Dr. Poe.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2013)

rusty said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that Coors brewery had to install a filtering system to filter the gold from the water they use to make thier beer. I might be wrong but this is what I have been told more than once.
> ...



I went ahead and chose the insanity route, it was much easier to accomplish.  

I whish he would come back and spread some more of his thoughts around.


----------



## rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



If there is enough Interest I could ask him if he has an interest in returning to the forum, currently Dr. Poe is in the Philippines over seeing a gold operation.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2013)

rusty said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rusty said:
> ...



That would be nice to get him back and listen to some of his ramblings.


----------



## Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know...some of the things he posted were just downright wrong. Some things were completely impractical. Some things were right. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but his constant need to put everybody and anybody down made me feel he was using aggression to compensate for something he was missing.


----------



## Westerngs (Feb 13, 2013)

I like learning new things, but when asked direct questions, his answers just seemed to go round and round. Didn't really like the condescending attitude either. I don't care if he does or does not return.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2013)

If he would care a bit he would stay. If he needs to be asked to come back that mean something too.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 14, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> If he would care a bit he would stay. If he needs to be asked to come back that mean something too.


He did not leave of his own accord---he was banned, and, in my opinion, for good reason. I expect he would still not be a good fit for the board---as I suspect, just as does Lou, that there was more than just a little bit wrong with the "good doctor". 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 14, 2013)

I think we are better off without him. From his writing I got a feeling that he was suffering from mythomania.
What I read of his writing was mostly correct but whenever he was caught with an error he got protective and created any fancy theories just to protect his point of view. In one thread I was reading he claimed metal deposits on the anode in an electrolytic cell.
His instructions were often very vague with "a little" and "a small amount added to" when describing leaching solutions. Not what you would expect from an expert.

I seriously doubt that Poe is a doctor in any area close to gold and precious metal recovery. I think that is just a figment of his own fantasy.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad he's gone. He was trouble from day one. He promoted himself as an expert in everything, even stuff that he was totally ignorant of - like electrolytic systems.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 14, 2013)

He's gone for one very good reason, and I see it has been strangely effective with some of the readers of this forum. 

People tend to like BS stories about what borders on magical things. If a person is inclined to think that way, anyone who comes along and speaks of things they want to believe, they find attractive. They want to believe them, and often become protective of them. Our jobs, as moderators, is to protect the readers from such people. In other words, misinformation is not permitted, nor will it be tolerated. 

Poe was filled with misinformation, and appeared to hope for a cult like following. He came to the wrong place. He is not welcome here, and won't be here so long as I (and I think I can speak for Chris and Lou) have a say. 

When I was very young, I met a slightly older individual, who owned a Cord automobile. At that point in my life, I was obsessed with classic cars (real classics, not a '67 Ford). This gentleman, Dave Stanley, lived with his elderly father, who was retired. It might help you to understand that these people were black (I make mention because the senior Mister Stanley had worked as a porter on the railroad). In his years of work, he had been exposed to a huge array of people, and had formed a philosophy. He told me that had he had the option to live his life over, he'd become a preacher. He said he'd be grandly successful, as he'd tell the people *what they wanted to hear*. Cater to those who don't have a foot in reality and you rule the world. Unfortunately for Poe, he made a poor choice of where he'd preach his gospel, as not all of us are gullible. 

Harold


----------



## kurt (Feb 15, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> He's gone for one very good reason, and I see it has been strangely effective with some of the readers of this forum.
> 
> People tend to like BS stories about what borders on magical things. If a person is inclined to think that way, anyone who comes along and speaks of things they want to believe, they find attractive. They want to believe them, and often become protective of them. Our jobs, as moderators, is to protect the readers from such people. In other words, misinformation is not permitted, nor will it be tolerated.
> 
> ...



Yep - I have to agree with Harold, Chris & Lou --- I have just recently entered into a joint venture with a local scrap yard & 2 other forum members in starting up a ligitimate PM recycling/refining business --- 2 months into the start up of our venture we had to let one of the partners go (fired him) (a forum member) for the very same reasons Dr. Poe was ban from this forum.

He was arguementive, combative, manipulitive & full of hair brained ideas & scemes --- in short he was "full of himself" to the point that he was the only with any valid authority on how,what, when & why things should be done --- he was WRONG :!: 

Kurt


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 16, 2013)

I found no use for his musings. I am a man of science and proof via the scientific principal and repeatable experiments. Theory is great for exploring new ideas, but theories should be advertised as such and not sold as gospel to the general public. I found myself doubting everything he said, based upon a few lines of fantasy that he would sprinkle in all of his posts. If he were to have stuck to the fundamentals (and fixed his attitude ) I may have had a different opinion. I don't miss him.

Steve


----------



## Smack (Feb 17, 2013)

Personaly? I think you should change the title of this post to "Poe", I don't believe "Dr." is needed unless he's my doctor. If that's something he's earned that's fine and that's also for the people he works with to refer to him as such, but you'll not see or hear me refer to someone as Dr. unless I make an appointment with them. And if that offends them, I'm ok with that, maybe they should have changed their birth certificate.


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2013)

anyone can get a doctorate these days online. the one that gets me the most is "Theology". some obscure doctorate will give you the title of doctor but that still doesnt make you a doctor.


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a doctor 
Really 
A water doctor , beings how i am
A plumber  

Did some one mention a business venture
,by form members :idea: 
Hum...
What's the location (the state is fine if
You would rather not say)

I can be a good worker i can swallow
My "i have a better idea than you "
Complex and just do as some one else
Says. Even if my idea is better which
It usually is :lol: 
All jokes put aside
If you guys need a hand let me know
I cant think of a better education
Than following lou around.
....

Steyr223 rob
Ps i learned a whole bunch from dr poe
Every time harrold reamed his behind
For being wrong :mrgreen:


----------

